# Aion die erste wirkliche konkurrenz für WOW?



## Cylierie (6. September 2008)

Ich habe ein paar Trailer entdeckt von einem neuen Spiel Namens Aion: The Tower of Eternity! Dieses Spiel vereint meine beiden Lieblingsspiele Final Fantasy und WOW miteinander.Wunderschöne Landschaften und Charaktere. Heiler,Kampf und Zauberklassen mit toller Animation.Und vom Preis her genauso wie WOW also erschwinglich.Wenn es hält was es verspricht,dann werde ich wohl umsiedeln. Wie seht ihr das?

Wer es sich mal anschauen möchte , Viviano.de hat die Trailer, sind ein paar mehr.

Mfg Cylierie


----------



## Curentix (6. September 2008)

Q: [Insert Random MMO] die erste wirkliche konkurrenz für WOW?
A: Nein


----------



## Lillyan (6. September 2008)

Nicht schon wieder ein angeblicher wow-nachfolger -.-

Ja, das Spiel mag gut sein, aber muss man nun wirklich bei jedem Spiel was auf den Markt kommt drüber reden, ob es so gut wie WoW ist?


----------



## Ocian (6. September 2008)

Um den Frieden zu bewahren steht es nun im MMO-Allgemein.


----------



## Monadar (6. September 2008)

Man kann WoW nicht einfach "vom Thron" stoßen.. WOW hat sich über 3 jahre lang entwickelt und eine riesige Welt geschaffen... jedes MMO was jetzt raus kommt benötigt ebenfalls erstmal Zeit um sich zu entwickeln.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Um den Frieden zu bewahren steht es nun im MMO-Allgemein.


Wieso nicht ins AION Unterforum? 



Monadar schrieb:


> Man kann WoW nicht einfach "vom Thron" stoßen.. WOW hat sich über 3 jahre lang entwickelt und eine riesige Welt geschaffen... jedes MMO was jetzt raus kommt benötigt ebenfalls erstmal Zeit um sich zu entwickeln.


Von der Welt in welcher nur der aktuelle Content, also bald WotLk-Kram gespielt wird, wayne Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens kommt grad WAR raus, so nebenbei :f - Sonst, wir werden sehen - nen paar Screenshots und Animationen stoßen WoW jedenfalls nicht vom Thron.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Monadar schrieb:


> Man kann WoW nicht einfach "vom Thron" stoßen.. WOW hat sich über 3 jahre lang entwickelt und eine riesige Welt geschaffen... jedes MMO was jetzt raus kommt benötigt ebenfalls erstmal Zeit um sich zu entwickeln.




Recht hat er.

Es sei dazu gesagt das  das ganze Aion Universum auch so ein bischen Final Fantasy flair hat und mir desswegen auch zusagen würde...man muss WoW ja nicht vom Thron schupsen...weil wirklich auf einen schlag 9 millionen+ spieler anlocken wird nicht gehen. Grafisch fand ich es jezt nich sooo herrausragen würds bei Warhammer ansiedeln also auch schon gutes maß.

Zur spielmechanik hab ich noch nich viel gelesen aber es wird sicherlich seinen Platz unter den mmo's finden.


----------



## Tikume (6. September 2008)

Eine Diskussion darüber rentiert sich überhaupt erst wenn das Spiel mal paar Monate draußen ist.
Meinungsbildung zu betreiben, indem man ein paar Videos schaut und seine Wünsche reinproduziert ist relativ sinn frei.

Abgesehen davon ist es immer eine relative Sache. Spiele die für mich eine starke Wow Konkurrenz darstellen sind für andere Leute wieder uninteressant.


----------



## Animos93 (6. September 2008)

WoW 4 ever!
Aion oder irgendwelche anderen MMORPG's werden nie an WoW rankommen...
Trotzdem muss es ja net schlecht sein das Spiel (Wurd für die Beta ausgelost!)

P.s.: Die Grafik von Aion find ich jetzt net so toll sie is ent schlecht aber ich find Guildwars usw. sieht schon recht ->^änlich^<- aus^^
Rechtschreibfehler 4 tw


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2008)

Kein MMO was derzeit erscheint kann derzeit WoW das wasser reichen, selbst ein Warhammer Online nicht (wo die Entwickler/Publisher selber sagen es soll kein WoW Killer werden (ja ne EA als publisher und so ne aussage ist kla^^)).
Aion sieht sehr gut aus, und macht auch spaß aber WoW hat sich in seinen 3 Jahren ganz schön weiterentwickelt an Content etc.
Und mit Wotlk kommt nun doch schon ein Riesenaddon, das wieder welche "zwingen" wird zurück zu WoW zukommen


----------



## arcatea (6. September 2008)

Ihr habt jetzt ein Aion Forum warum postet ihr nich da?

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=165


----------



## Emokeksii (7. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion darüber rentiert sich überhaupt erst wenn das Spiel mal paar Monate draußen ist.
> Meinungsbildung zu betreiben, indem man ein paar Videos schaut und seine Wünsche reinproduziert ist relativ sinn frei.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist es immer eine relative Sache. Spiele die für mich eine starke Wow Konkurrenz darstellen sind für andere Leute wieder uninteressant.



Würd ich mal auch sagen...

Jedes spiel wofür ich wow sausen lasse ist wohl ein wow konkurent....und das ist bei mir im moment eigenldich jedes spiel und mmo was nicht wow ist....


----------



## Titina (9. September 2008)

Ich werde AION auf jedenfall immer einer Rueckkehr zu WoW vorziehen. 
AION sollte meiner Meinung nach garkein WoW Killer werden auf die meisten Idioten die es in WoW gibt kann ich ganz sicher verzichten.

Eine gute Community die ausreichend gross ist reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## Konov (9. September 2008)

Freue mich auch sehr auf Aion, weil ich glaube, dass es ein richtig gutes Spiel wird. Bereits jetzt sind viele Details bekannt, die Aion gleich machen wird wie WoW und zusätzlich bringt es viele Neuerungen mit sich, nicht zuletzt die völlig andere und schönere Grafik.

Unterm Strich wird für mich Aion sicherlich die erste wirklich Konkurrenz für WoW. Ich schließe aber auch nicht aus, dass es mir aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht gefällt, um dann zu WotLK zu wechseln.


----------



## Fundixi (13. September 2008)

Ich hoffe das AION besser ist ! >VIDEO´s< sehen wirklich sehr vielversprechend aus !


----------



## #my.sly (27. September 2008)

Es wird die nächsten Jahr kein MMO geben was mit WoW mithalten kann.

Aber Aion wird WAR und AoC wegstecken, es hat einfach viel mehr zu bieten, nicht nur das typische, einfache was die meisten MMOs "zu bieten haben".. ich würde mal vorschlagen ihr guckt auf aion-daily.de oder aion-welten.de dort findet man sehr viele Informationen zu Aion.

Jetzt heißt es noch: "schon wieder so ein mmo" - aber viele werden sich wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aion hat einfach mehr zu bieten, in viele Aspekten.

Und: Es ist das erste asia Game mit einem neuen Lvlsystem - die Welt ist so rießig (kann WoW nichtmal mit Azeroth, Outlands und Nordend mithalten), es wird unmengen von Quests geben, zudem kommt noch das man auch über PvP leveln kann, im gleichen Tempo.

Funktion und Features sind selbst in der CBT schon sehr ausgreift.

Und damit sich alle freuen, bei Release wird es nur sehr wenig Bugs geben, da das Spiel in korea 3-6 Monate eher released, und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CBT3 war ja recht bugfrei wie man so hört.

mfg


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. September 2008)

Gott ihr stellt WoW bald daher als wäre es das einzigste Game das es im MMO Bereich gäbe und es über eine 5 Mille Marke geschafft hat. Kommt mal runter.. WoW stößt mittlerweile genau so an seine Grenzen wie viele anderen MMORPG's. WoW wird DEFINITIV irgendwann abgelöst. Man kann nur nicht vorraussagen durch welches Spiel.

Aion hat durchaus potenzial und Ncsoft ist auch kein Publisher von gestern. Aion wird durchaus einen riesen Erfolg haben. Das Problem wird nur sein ob es für den Europäischen Markt interessant wird. Denn soweit ich weiss hat Ncsoft kaum Europa Erfahrung. Guild Wars ist ein Anet Projekt was heisst das Ncsoft nur die Server stellt und das Produkt vermarktet aber alles Spieltechnische von Anet gemanaged wird. Lineage war nur für den Asiatischen Raum zu geschnitten und Lineage II ist nur in englischer Version erhältlich für Europa was viele Spieler davor abschreckt.

Es bleibt abzuwarten und jetzt schon zu spekulieren bringt nichts.. es wird sicher irgend ein Spiel bald WoW ablösen. Da bin ich mir sehr sicher. Es gibt einfach zu viele Entwicklungen momentan die noch 1-2 Jahre gehen und viel versprechen. WoW wird alt und da kann auch Wotlk nicht wirklich was dran ändern. Neuer Content ist immer schön aber leider auch viel zu schnell durch gekaut.

Nicht umsonst hauen momentan auch genug Spieler ab und kehren WoW den Rücken.

PS: Eure Flames könnt ihr euch sparen.. wer dumm rum flamen will kriegt sicherlich keine Antwort von mir. Jemand der mit ernsthaften Argumenten kommt kann gerne mit mir ne Diskussion drüber anfangen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

es wird zu eueren lebzeiten kein mmo mehr geben was WoW das wasser reichen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..es sei denn es kommt wieder von blizzard..das ist nunmal eine tatsache und wenn diese worte jemanden ankotzen dann ist er einfach nur eifersüchtig oder sontwas ..^^


aber aion sieht optisch schonmal sehr gut aus, ich steh auf asia style^^

nur mal ne frage: stimmt das wirklich dass aion ein mmo ohne gebühren werden soll wie´s in ner buffed show mal gesagt wurde? pls mit quelle wenns geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. September 2008)

Zu sagen, dass WoW keiner das Wasser reichen kann, ist sicherlich genauso vermessen wie das Gegenteil. Aber subjektiv kann man natürlich alles sagen...

Meiner Meinung nach wird Aion WoW sehr wohl ablösen können. Aber für WoW Fans, die bisher nicht enttäuscht wurden, wird das nicht so sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Zu sagen, dass WoW keiner das Wasser reichen kann, ist sicherlich genauso vermessen wie das Gegenteil. Aber subjektiv kann man natürlich alles sagen...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird Aion WoW sehr wohl ablösen können. Aber für WoW Fans, die bisher nicht enttäuscht wurden, wird das nicht so sein...
> 
> ...




wtf xDDD..

.ist das jetzt ne subjektive meinung oder eine darstellung von..((("kA was ich eigentlich sage oder möchte zu sagen"))),   das ist ne super ultra pseude neutrale sinnlose argumentation...DU BIST DURCHGEFALLEN!!! xDDDD,.....ich lach mich kaputt xDD


----------



## tornado64 (27. September 2008)

Also für mich ist das Erscheinen von Aion der Grund mit WoW aufzuhören.
Und zumindest bei mir in der Gilde gibts es welche die ebenso denken.
Ich vermute das langfristig wenn sich die Graphik so viel weiter entwickelt hat die WoW-Spieler auf die verschiedensten MMOs aufteilen werden. Allerhöchstens ein WoW2 könnte vll wieder solche Userzahlen erreichen. Die Konkurrenz lernt ja dazu und es sind sicher mehrere Spiele in Entwicklung die einige WoWler schwach werden lassen können.


----------



## Konov (28. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> wtf xDDD..
> 
> .ist das jetzt ne subjektive meinung oder eine darstellung von..((("kA was ich eigentlich sage oder möchte zu sagen"))),   das ist ne super ultra pseude neutrale sinnlose argumentation...DU BIST DURCHGEFALLEN!!! xDDDD,.....ich lach mich kaputt xDD



Wenn ich deine xDDDDDDDD Smilies lese, gehts mir ähnlich....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (28. September 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> es wird zu eueren lebzeiten kein mmo mehr geben was WoW das wasser reichen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das als "Tatsache" hinzustellen zeugt eigentlich nur von Ignoranz, da hat Konov schon recht, denn allgemeingültig ist deine Aussage bei weitem nicht.

Es gibt schon jetzt genug Leute, die WoW bei weitem nicht als das höchste der Gefühle in Sachen MMOG empfinden, was ganz einfach daran liegt, dass es immer noch Geschmackssache ist. Die Qualität eines Spiels kann man ja auch nicht (nur) an den Verkaufs-/Abonnentenzahlen festmachen.

Ich persönlich mag WoW sehr gerne, spiele es seit knapp 3 Jahre und werde es auch weiterhin spielen... was aber noch lange kein Grund ist anderen Spielen keine Chance zu geben. So hab ich mir zB auch WAR zugelegt und bin auch davon begeistert - das PvP schlägt das von WoW um Längen, aber das ist ja auch das worauf das Spiel ausgelegt ist, während WoW anfangs eigentlich nur auf PvE ausgelegt war (vor allem wen man mal dran denkt, dass es in WoW zu Release und eine ganze lange Weile noch nicht mal Battlegrounds gab, und PvP somit nur auf PvP-Servern überhaupt ansatzweise vorhanden war:>).

Aion kenne ich bisher nur vom Hörensagen, aber es weckte bei mir persönlich bisher kein großes Interesse. Was hauptsächlic daran liegt, dass es keine Hintergrundwelt ist ist, die mich in irgendeiner besonderen Form anspricht (Warcraft und Warhammer zB kannte ich ja von vornherein schon). 
Das Charakterdesign hingegen finde ich sehr ansprechend, werde also eventuell mal reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .HF (28. September 2008)

Monadar schrieb:


> Man kann WoW nicht einfach "vom Thron" stoßen.. WOW hat sich über 3 jahre lang entwickelt und eine riesige Welt geschaffen... jedes MMO was jetzt raus kommt benötigt ebenfalls erstmal Zeit um sich zu entwickeln.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

@ Topic, solche Beiträge sind echt überflüssig^^


----------



## #my.sly (29. September 2008)

Dafür werden Spiele wie WAR oder AoC prompt weggeschubst.


----------



## Konov (30. September 2008)

.HF schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!
> 
> @ Topic, solche Beiträge sind echt überflüssig^^



So überflüssig finde ich das Thema jetzt nicht.
Wenn es so unwichtig und unsinnig ist, warum sind dann schon 2 Seiten geschrieben worden...?

Zum diskutieren eignet sich das Thema schon, leider stoßen hier halt einige Fronten aufeinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




#my.sly schrieb:


> Dafür werden Spiele wie WAR oder AoC prompt weggeschubst.



Was genau heißt das jetzt? Kann deine Aussage grade nicht einordnen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cylierie (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich möchte mich mal bei euch bedanken, auch wenn einige komentare etwas freundlicher geschrieben sein könnten^^

Ich finde es schön zu lesen was ihr für meinungen habt und denke das die meisten von euch echt recht haben, es ist halt geschmackssache und ich hänge auch sehr an meinem priester *g* und wirklich aufhören werde ich mit wow wohl nicht.
Jedoch wie schon gesagt wurde , was man von dem spiel so zu sehen bekommt ist doch sehr ansprechend und ich werde es auf jedenfall testen. 

Ganz egal was ihr spielt es soll immer der spass im vordergrund stehen und den wünsche ich euch auf jeden fall, egal für welches game!

Cylie


----------



## Mandragon81 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt wie sich Aion entwickeln wird undeinen blick reinwerfen werde ich auf jedenfall.

Jeder Spieler der ein MMO spielt macht dies doch um in einer "neuen"Welt Abenteuer zu erleben und neues zu endecken. Irgendwann ist jedes spiel mehr oder weniger ausgelutscht und es geht nur noch darum einen besseren Status zu erreichen .

Will damit sagen habe ne sehr schöne zeit mit WOW gehabt freue mich auch auf WOTLK aber dort werde ich sicher nicht länger als 4-6 Monate verbringen weil ab dann auch dieser Content mehr oder weniger durchgekaut ist. 

Aion bietet meiner meinung nach vom spielerlebniss etwas ganz anders als WoW  die Grafik die Geschichten etc  daher wird dies mein erster anlaufpunkt .


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2008)

Es sind doch alles Konkurrenten für WoW da es alles MMO's sind.


----------



## Xaelle (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin schon der Meinung das Aion WoW irgendwann ablösen könnte.
Nicht unbedingt sofort, erstmal auch noch die Release abwarten. Aber ich denke schon, dass es großes Potenzial hat und ich freue mich schon wenn es soweit ganz gut gereift ist ^^

Wie ja erwähnt wurde, ist Aion selbst schon in der CTB3 recht Fehlerfrei und gegen ein sehr gutes Roleplayflare, guter Aufmachung, grandioser Grafik, genialer Spielekonzepten (z.B. der drei Frontenkampf mit der 3. gegnerischen NPC Partei, die 2 spielbaren Rassen ansich und das Flug-PvP system) und der letztendlich überrausragenden Charaktereinstellung, in der man fast alles (sogar die Stimme des Charakters) einstellen kann!
Mit all diesen Punkten kann WoW jetzt schon nicht mithalten, wie sieht es dann erst in ein paar Jahren aus? =)
Also ich blicke sehr positiv in die Zukunft von Aion ^.^

Aber muss nicht, kann ja noch, nech? ^^


----------



## Eowe (23. Oktober 2008)

man muss aber auch differenzieren .. was heist ablösen ?

ich glaube auch das es kein Spiel mehr schaft, was wow geschafft hat, 10 Million Accounts (soll ja immer noch steigen) ... selbst von Blizzard selbst, wird kein Spiel mehr diese Anzahl an Accounts erreichen... dafür kommt viel zu viel nach, der Markt ist jetzt schon gesättigt mit mmo ..

Das war und ist einmalig im mmo bereich ... und wird mit Sicherheit, so nicht mehr geben...

(aber ich lass mich auch gerne vom gegenteil überzeugen ... dann mal los ihr Spielehersteller)

grüße


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt, das "Ablösen" muss man erstmal differenzieren... 

Für jeden einzelnen, konnten auch schon AoC und WAR WoW erfolgreich ablösen. Für die breite Masse nicht.
Da gehen die Geschmäcker natürlich auseinander, wenn jemand total auf eine bestimmte Aufmachung steht, und auf eine andere nicht, dann ist klar, dass für ihn sein Favourite der Ablöser ist.

Wenn man absolut nicht auf den Asia Style von Aion steht, wird man auch damit keinen Spass haben.

Ich persönlich hab nichts davon, wenn ein Spiel die 10 Millionen Kunden von WoW zu sich rüberholt und so quasi WoW ablöst. Weil dann die ganzen negativen Aspekte gleich mit rüberkommen.... asoziale Mitspieler und so weiter...

Dann lieber nur 1 oder 2 Millionen und dafür alle nett! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (24. Oktober 2008)

aion braucht sicherlich ganz andere rechner eckdaten als wow und ist schonmal massenuntauglich da sich nicht jeder alle 2 jahre nen neuen pc kaufen kann oder will.
grafik ist nicht alles - siehe aoc

und es gibt bestimmt mehr als genug leute die nicht auf hößchentragende anime gestalten stehen.


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> aion braucht sicherlich ganz andere rechner eckdaten als wow und ist schonmal massenuntauglich da sich nicht jeder alle 2 jahre nen neuen pc kaufen kann oder will.
> grafik ist nicht alles - siehe aoc
> 
> und es gibt bestimmt mehr als genug leute die nicht auf hößchentragende anime gestalten stehen.



Hardware Vorraussetzungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jetzt nicht so übermässig Hardware-fressend. Die Grafik ist auch um ein vielfaches detaillierter und atmosphärischer als die von WoW z.B.... von daher nehm ich das gern in Kauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingDCB (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich verstehe auch net wirklich über was ihr diskutiert mit "WoW vom Platz stoßen"...
Ich meine ob es nochmal einem Spiel gelingt soviele Spieler zu haben weiß man ja noch nicht! Von mir aus bleibt es für immer ein Weltrekord. Aber glaub ihr wirklich, dass es nie ein Spiel schafft WoW abzulösen?^^



Animos93 schrieb:


> WoW 4 ever!
> Aion oder irgendwelche anderen MMORPG's werden nie an WoW rankommen...



Ob du das wohl auch noch in 20 Jahren sagen wirst? Ich bezweifel das! Ich mein ich persöhnlich finde Diablo II das beste MMORPG das es jemals gab (bis jetzt!!!). Aber ich sage ja nicht dass nix jemals an Diablo II rankommt. Ok, ich meine ich bin von Aion jetzt auch nicht so angetan, dass ich denke es wird gleich WoW ablösen aber ich finde manche Leute übertreibens wirklich mit ihrem Glauben, dass WoW das beste Spiel ist das es jemals geben wird!


----------



## Xaelle (6. November 2008)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> aion braucht sicherlich ganz andere rechner eckdaten als wow und ist schonmal massenuntauglich da sich nicht jeder alle 2 jahre nen neuen pc kaufen kann oder will.
> grafik ist nicht alles - siehe aoc
> 
> und es gibt bestimmt mehr als genug leute die nicht auf hößchentragende anime gestalten stehen.



Wie oben schon gesagt wurde, mein alter PC schafft Aion locker und AoC mit Aion zu vergleichen ist wirklich lachhaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Des weiteren sind mir in Aion noch keine "Höschen tragende" Anime Gestalten unter gekommen.. tse tse immer diese Vorurteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ManicK (9. November 2008)

oh gott... wow ist scheisse warum soll jedes spiel was rauskommt so scheisse wie wow sein?


----------



## Xaelle (11. November 2008)

Naja scheiße grad' nicht, aber es steckt doch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit in diesen Worten xD


Sorry, konnte es mir nicht verkneifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint aber von der Steuerung, Gameplay usw. sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten mit WoW zu haben:

Aion - OBT - Ingame Tutorial

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit:

'Aion®: The Tower of Eternity, das mit Hochspannung erwartete MMO (Massively Multiplayer Online-Spiel) von NCsoft®, verspricht bereits wenige Tage nach Beginn des offenen Betatests Anfang dieser Woche ein sensationeller Erfolg zu werden. In Korea kommt Aion noch in diesem Jahr auf den Markt; die Veröffentlichung in Europa, Nordamerika, China und Japan ist für 2009 geplant.  
Seit dem Start des offenen Betatests in Korea am Dienstag ist die Zahl der gleichzeitig eingeloggten Spieler in kürzester Zeit rekordartig in die Höhe geschnellt. Nach offiziellen NCsoft-Angaben waren bereits zwei Minuten nach dem Start des offenen Betatests über 11.000 Spieler eingeloggt. Noch innerhalb der ersten Stunde wurde die 40.000-Grenze überschritten. Derzeit beträgt die Anzahl der gleichzeitig eingeloggten Spieler über 170.000, was den Launch zum erfolgreichsten koreanischen Betatest-Event aller Zeiten macht. 
Um dieser noch nie da gewesenen Nachfrage gerecht zu werden, erhöhte NCsoft die Zahl der Server bereits wenige Stunden nach dem Betatest-Start auf 25. Trotz dieser zusätzlichen Server warteten zeitweise Zehntausende von Spielern darauf, sich ins Spiel einzuloggen. Am zweiten Tag des offenen Betatests erreichte das Spiel den ersten Platz auf der koreanischen Gametrics-Website, die den Marktanteil der in den Internetcafés gespielten Spiele misst. 
Aion ist ein episches Fantasy-MMO, das ein fernöstlich angelegtes Grafikkonzept mit westlich orientiertem Action-Gameplay kombiniert. In Aion kämpfen die Spieler um eine atemberaubende, facettenreiche Welt, die von einem Himmelskrieg zerrissen wurde. Im Verlauf ihrer Abenteuer steigen die Spieler zu gottähnlichen Wesen auf und erlangen die Fähigkeit zu fliegen. Das Fliegen ist ein integraler Bestandteil des Aion-Gameplays und verleiht Kämpfen, Erkundungen und Harvesting eine neue strategische Dimension, die gleichzeitig den Spielspaß in ungeahnte Höhen trägt. 
&#8222;Die überwältigende Reaktion in Korea stimmt uns extrem zuversichtlich&#8220;, sagt David Reid, President of Publishing bei NCsoft West in Seattle. &#8222;Und unsere Aion-Community in Nordamerika und Europa scheint unsere Begeisterung zu teilen und wird ständig größer.&#8220; Für die Veröffentlichung in der westlichen Welt im Jahr 2009 ist eine umfassende Werbeoffensive geplant.&#8220;'


----------



## Airbusa380 (1. Dezember 2008)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Gott ihr stellt WoW bald daher als wäre es das einzigste Game das es im MMO Bereich gäbe und es über eine 5 Mille Marke geschafft hat. Kommt mal runter.. WoW stößt mittlerweile genau so an seine Grenzen wie viele anderen MMORPG's. WoW wird DEFINITIV irgendwann abgelöst. Man kann nur nicht vorraussagen durch welches Spiel.
> 
> Aion hat durchaus potenzial und Ncsoft ist auch kein Publisher von gestern. Aion wird durchaus einen riesen Erfolg haben. Das Problem wird nur sein ob es für den Europäischen Markt interessant wird. Denn soweit ich weiss hat Ncsoft kaum Europa Erfahrung. Guild Wars ist ein Anet Projekt was heisst das Ncsoft nur die Server stellt und das Produkt vermarktet aber alles Spieltechnische von Anet gemanaged wird. Lineage war nur für den Asiatischen Raum zu geschnitten und Lineage II ist nur in englischer Version erhältlich für Europa was viele Spieler davor abschreckt.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dies nur zustimmen. Für mich war WOW eine wunderschöne Erfahrung über 3 Jahre, aber man sollte auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen, denn die Konkurrenz schläft nie. Und wer weiss, vielleicht kommt mal der Tag, an dem WOW abgelöst wird. Aber bis es soweit ist, wird noch viel Süsswasser das Meer versüssen ;-)

ps: Hier ein Movie von der Charakter Erstellung und eines muss ich wirklich sagen, zum Teil sehen die Frauen verdammt süss aus :-)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BE_Ake-mh4U&...feature=related


----------



## Gloti (9. Dezember 2008)

Das Spiel erinnert sehr stark von GW und PSU, von der Grafik her. Daher spricht es mich nicht so sehr an, auch wenn ich recht lange PSO gespielt habe und es auch toll war. Ich möchte in einer mehr oder weniger realistischen Welt leben. Wenn ich jedesmal denke, ein Prot von FF oder Grandia zu sein, kommt nicht diese Atmosphäre auf, die ich suche. Lieber schön schlicht, als bombastisch, pompös.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich steht für mich an erster Stelle der Style der Figuren, wenn die Figuren hässlich sind, ist das ganze Spiel blöd. Danach kommt die Grafik an sich. WAR und DAoC haben beide sehr schöne Styles, WoW einen der schlimmsten, den ich bisher gesehen habe (Hauptgrund für mich, niemals WoW zu spielen... neben den anderen 1000 Gründen). Und selbst das ist Situationsabhängig. Denn ich mag Japano-RPGs sehr, aber ein MMORPG darf nicht so aussehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber davon einmal abgesehen hat auch AoC VIEL versprochen, es sollte DAS MMORPG werden, das alles andere alt aussehen lässt. Wenn ich jetzt schon wieder Komms lese wie "Aber es wird viel mehr bieten als alles bisher dagewesene.", muss ich einfach nur schmunzeln. Und ob AIO erfolgreicher wird als WAR weiß ich auch nicht. Und obwohl das jetzt sehr negativ klingt, bin ich trotzdem gespannt, was das Game zu bieten hat.


----------



## Xaelle (15. Dezember 2008)

Für alle die ungefähr gerne wissen möchten wie Aion sich spielen lässt:

Videoerklärung

In diesem 18- minütigen Video bekommt man eigentlich einen ganz guten Eindruck von dem Interface und den versch. Möglichkeiten und Spieleweisen in Aion vermittelt.

Für alle Aion Fans Pflichtprogramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (16. Dezember 2008)

Verstehe nicht, dass alle immer von WoW ausgehen müssen. WoW interessiert mitlerweile keine Sau mehr und ist über die Jahre schwer in Verruf gekommen. Es spielt eigentlich gar keine Rolle, ob ein MMO so ist wie WoW, denn das will sich doch niemand als Vorbild nehmen. 

Die kommenden, bzw. derzeit angesagtesten MMOs sind ganz klar

Warhammer Online
The Old Republic
The Chronicles of Spellborn

... und irgendwo weit abgeschlagen läuft noch World of Warcraft. Millionen Accounts sind schon still gelegt, jedoch noch nicht gelöscht, weshalb WoW noch immer mit xxx Mios Abonnenten werben kann.


----------



## Laswell (16. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, dass alle immer von WoW ausgehen müssen. WoW interessiert mitlerweile keine Sau mehr und ist über die Jahre schwer in Verruf gekommen. Es spielt eigentlich gar keine Rolle, ob ein MMO so ist wie WoW, denn das will sich doch niemand als Vorbild nehmen.
> 
> Die kommenden, bzw. derzeit angesagtesten MMOs sind ganz klar
> 
> ...



Gratuliere Softcake. Du hast Dir gerade ein geistiges Armutszeugnis ausgestellt.


----------



## Ogil (18. Dezember 2008)

Laswell schrieb:


> Gratuliere Softcake. Du hast Dir gerade ein geistiges Armutszeugnis ausgestellt.


/sign - auf dass ich nicht wiederholen muss worin ich Dir zustimme.


----------



## Xaelle (19. Dezember 2008)

Heute auf Aion-Gamona? gefunden:

"*Auszeichnung: Bestes koreanisches Spiel 2008!*

Bei uns noch nicht einmal auf dem Markt, räumt Aion in Südkorea bereits richtig ab. Nach der erfolgreichsten Beta aller Zeiten und zahlreichen Spitzenpositionen in den Charts, wurde das jüngste MMO von NCsoft nun auch als "Bestes koreanisches Spiel des Jahres 2008" ausgezeichnet. Das lässt auch für den Release in Europa auf einiges hoffen! 

_Wir freuen uns, bekannt geben zu können, dass Aion: The Tower of Eternity den Titel "Bestes koreanisches Spiel des Jahres 2008" gewonnen hat. Mit seiner detaillierten Geschichte, beeindruckenden Grafik und dem grandiosen Soundtrack konnte das groß angelegte Spiel seine Konkurrenz ausstechen. Das prestigeträchtige Event wurde vom koreanischen Ministerium für Kultur, Sport und Tourismus in Zusammenarbeit mit Sports Chosum und den Electronic Times News ausgetragen._

Aion wurde im November in Korea veröffentlicht und ist seitdem bei Spielern wie Kritikern ein riesiger Erfolg. Preisverleihungen wie diese bestärken uns weiter in unseren Anstrengungen, die Veröffentlichung von Aion in Europa und Nordamerika zu einem ebenso großen Erfolg zu machen."

Da musste ich doch ein wenig schmunzeln..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Dezember 2008)

und wann ham sie nun vor´s in europa rauszubringen?

und dass sie ein mmo bereits nach einem monat zum besten spiel in korea 2008 machen, erscheint mir irgendwie suspekt


----------



## Xaelle (19. Dezember 2008)

Soll glaub ich Ende März, Anfang April bei uns erscheinen.


----------



## Rastas (22. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, dass alle immer von WoW ausgehen müssen. WoW interessiert mitlerweile keine Sau mehr und ist über die Jahre schwer in Verruf gekommen. Es spielt eigentlich gar keine Rolle, ob ein MMO so ist wie WoW, denn das will sich doch niemand als Vorbild nehmen.
> 
> Die kommenden, bzw. derzeit angesagtesten MMOs sind ganz klar
> 
> ...



geil. Was manche Menschen für ein verblendetes Weltbild haben... naja Obama rettet dich schon,keine Sorge.


----------



## Nerdavia (27. Dezember 2008)

Laswell schrieb:


> Gratuliere Softcake. Du hast Dir gerade ein geistiges Armutszeugnis ausgestellt.





Warum er hat doch Recht....alle die ihm widersprechen sind widerliche kleine WoW-Fanboys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (3. Januar 2009)

Also ich weiß zwar schon länger von Aion aber hab grad zufällig eine Guild Wars : Factions CD vor mir liegen wo eine Flyer von Aion drin ist ( hab das Spiel seit Release) wo drin steht demnächst in Deutschlang erhältlich. Ich weiß zwar nicht was sie so ca. 3 Jahre davon abgehalten hat das Game in Deutsch zu Releasen aber ich hab so das Gefühl das das Spiel richtig GUT wird ! 

Außerdem hoffe ich auch das die WoW - Fanboys ihr Versprechen halten werden und nicht zu Aion wechseln ( die die dann wirklich auch mit Lust spielen sind die die sich jetzt schon auf das Game freuen ( so wie ich ( ich war damals schon angetan )). Außerdem sind wie Softcake schon gesagt hat viele Accounts deaktiviert aber noch DA! Deswegen müssen sie nicht zugeben das viele sie verlassen haben und ich muss noch hinzufügen das bei den vielen Testaccounts die man machen kann und bei den vielen Leuten die mehrere Accounts haben sowie nicht 11 Mio User zusammenkommen die regelmäßig spielen !


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Ha das ich nicht lache die einzige Konkurenz für WOW ist und bleibt Hello Kitty online.


----------



## Shintuargar (3. Januar 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> Außerdem hoffe ich auch das die WoW - Fanboys ihr Versprechen halten werden und nicht zu Aion wechseln ( die die dann wirklich auch mit Lust spielen sind die die sich jetzt schon auf das Game freuen ( so wie ich ( ich war damals schon angetan )). Außerdem sind wie Softcake schon gesagt hat viele Accounts deaktiviert aber noch DA! Deswegen müssen sie nicht zugeben das viele sie verlassen haben und ich muss noch hinzufügen das bei den vielen Testaccounts die man machen kann und bei den vielen Leuten die mehrere Accounts haben sowie nicht 11 Mio User zusammenkommen die regelmäßig spielen !



Dumm nur, das Blizzard von aktiven Accounts spricht, also die die noch bezahlt werden. Mein Server hat ab und zu sogar wieder Warteschlangen, ich denke nicht dass sich der verbliebende Rest ausgerechnet auf meinen Server verirrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Davon ab könnten das die Entwickler/Publisher von AoC, WAR, HdRO etc. auch machen und die Werbetrommel rühren. Wieso tun sie es nicht? Ein Schelm, der denkt das es dort keine Multiaccounts gibt. Mal abgesehen davon dass softcake Aion indirekt auch geflamed hat, denn in seiner Aufzählung der kommenden und angesagtesten MMOs fehlt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Find ich geil, wie alle ihm bei WoW recht geben und dabei ignorieren, dass er von Aion anscheinend auch nichts hält.

PS.: Ich werde es mir auch mal anschauen, so wie bei jedem MMO bisher.


----------



## Virolac (4. Januar 2009)

Meiner meinung kann man mmos an sich nicht wirklich vergleichen weil sie ja alle anders sind und eine komplet andere spielweise haben.Ich hab jetzt etliche mmos gespielt und jedes hatte aspekte die mir gut gefielen aber auch welche nicht und die haben meistens überlagert .Die leute die sagen nichts ist besser als WoW liegen meiner meinung nach ziemlich falsch es wird mit sicherheit irgentwann ein spiel geben das besser ist .I moment ist halt Blizz der Marktführer kann aber jeder zeit von einen neune mmo abgelöst werden, und das kann sehr schnell gehen Es muss nur ein mmo schaffen dei spieler die sich auch andere games angucken mit der vorhanden Spielwelt etc zu überzeugen.Ich sehe das so das Aion genauso ne konkurrenz für WoW ist wei jedes andere mmo auch sofern die leute bereit sind was neuse auszuprobieren und nicht wie manche kleine kinder aggieren und sachen nicht probieren die sie nicht kennen und einfach sagen die sind schlecht.Naja ich freu mich jedenfalls mal weider ein neues mmo mit ner hübschen optik und ner interesanten spielwelt aus zu probieren


----------



## RiplexPP (8. Januar 2009)

Titina schrieb:


> Ich werde AION auf jedenfall immer einer Rueckkehr zu WoW vorziehen.
> AION sollte meiner Meinung nach garkein WoW Killer werden auf die meisten Idioten die es in WoW gibt kann ich ganz sicher verzichten.
> 
> Eine gute Community die ausreichend gross ist reicht mir vollkommen.




Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu


----------



## Fuchzz (8. Januar 2009)

Rastas schrieb:


> geil. Was manche Menschen für ein verblendetes Weltbild haben... naja Obama rettet dich schon,keine Sorge.



Obama hat auch ganz viel damit zu tun...

btt:

Ich werd auf jeden Fall, von WoW zu Aion wechseln.
WoW ist einfach langweilig geworden und mit WotLK wurd das Spiel echt grausam.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

Ich finde die WoW-Community gar nicht so schlimm. Ich selber spiele gerade gar kein MMO&#8230;
warum? Mein Pc überhitzt alle 5 Min.
Haut euch nicht gegenseitig auf den Kopf. Bleibt konstruktiv und positiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich pers. werde mir- wenn ich nen besseren Pc hab- EVE Online probieren^^

Also, hollöröö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (14. Januar 2009)

Es braucht nicht viel, um ein MMO spielenswert zu machen.

- eine neue, unverbrauchte Welt
- einen stabil laufenden Client
- ein flüssiges Gameplay ohne Lags, Ruckler, Standbilder, aufpoppende Avatare
- funktionierende Basics, wie AH, Post, Chat, Stats, Reisen usw.
- genügend Ziele und Aufgaben, um im jeweiligen Levelbereich etwas sinnvolles zu tun
- Endgame content, der interessantes Spielen auch nach dem Leveln und Erforschen gewährleistet
- genügend Serverpopulation, dass man sich nicht allein fühlt
- keine Showstopper-Bugs
- kompetenten und schnellen ingame/offgame-Support durch den Betreiber
- vernünftige Informationspolitik.

Ich habe in den letzten 5 Jahren so ziemlich jedes neu erschiene MMO mehr oder weniger lange gespielt und weiß, wer wo gepatzt hat. Das eine Spiel mehr, das andere weniger. Eins sogar bei allen Punkten bis auf den ersten. WoW dagegen erfüllt so gut wie jeden Punkt. Es ist also der sichere Hafen, zu dem man immer zurückkehren kann. ^^

Bei Aion läßt sich im Prinzip nur der erste Punkt abhaken, der Rest wird sich zeigen.

Aber ich bin guter Dinge. Man hat die Cry-Engine lizensiert und setzt damit auf bewährte Technik. Man hat eine Menge neue Ideen eingebracht. Und vor allem, wenn das Spiel bei uns auf den Markt kommt, läuft es schon mehrere Monate in Asien. Die schlimmsten Bugs und Glitches dürften dann raus sein. Wir kommen somit in den Genuss der längsten Beta aller Zeiten ^^.

cu
Laaint


----------



## Xaelle (28. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich pers. werde mir- wenn ich nen besseren Pc hab- EVE Online probieren^^




Dann geh bitte in ein Forum wo man über EVE Online spricht und nicht Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst woanders Werbung machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

War ich schon^^
Mal ne andere Frage: Gibt es irgendwelche Anzeichen o.ä. die aussagen das Aion eventuell auch für den Mac rauskommt?

Wenn des so wäre... bin ich glücklich


----------



## Xaelle (29. Januar 2009)

Nope, bisher nur für Windows geplant.


----------



## Sin (31. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich bin froh wenn Aion keine Konkurenz zu WoW wird. Es ist schön wenn man als Konsument die chance hat, dass Spiel zu spielen was für einen persönlich die besten Features hat. Wenn alle Spiele so währen wie WoW, wo hätte ich als Kunde dann noch die möglichkeit mich für mein Spiel zu entscheiden?

Ich werde später Aion spielen weil ich mich dafür Interessiere und nicht weil ich hoffe, dass es ein WoW 2 mit besserer Grafik wird/ die ganzen WoWler dahin abwandern, etc.

Natürlich kann man den Satz auf jedes Spiel reprojetieren und Aion durch Spiel x ersetzen.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Januar 2009)

HAHA es giebt echt keine Konkurenz für WOW, WOW bleibt der ungeschlagene meister für immer auf jedem fall für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (31. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> HAHA es giebt echt keine Konkurenz für WOW, WOW bleibt der ungeschlagene meister für immer auf jedem fall für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also wirste nicht Stargate Worlds mal ausprobieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Januar 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Also wirste nicht Stargate Worlds mal ausprobieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stargate worlds ist doch ganz was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Is doch im Weltraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaelle (1. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> auf jedem fall für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja für dich vielleicht ;-)


----------



## ErebusX (2. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> HAHA es giebt echt keine Konkurenz für WOW, WOW bleibt der ungeschlagene meister für immer auf jedem fall für mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wird das auf Dauer nicht ziemlich langweilig? Ich mein ja nur, so ewig lange immer nur dasselbe Spiel... also 3,5 Jahre DAoC war mein längstes, für ein mmorpg.


----------



## La Saint (3. Februar 2009)

Ich möchte ein neues Spiel, eine neue Welt, aber mit der Funktionalität von WoW.

Offensichtlich sind die Hersteller aber unfähg, das zu liefern. Deren Stümperei bei den Basics hat mich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder nach WoW zurückbracht. Nicht die spitzen Ohren der Nachtelfen. Ob Vanguard, das unsägliche AoC oder Warhammer, alle haben eine schöne neue Welt geliefert, leider aber bei dem Rest versagt.

Was nützt mir der Wert +28 Stärke auf einem Rüstungsteil, wenn es a) nur ein Rüstungsteil gibt und b) die Stärke keinerlei Auswirkungen auf den Char hat. Oder was nützt mir ein Briefkasten, wenn das Postsystem Items frißt. Warum soll ich abends den Rechner einschalten, wenn ich weiß, das ich keine 15 Minuten im Stück spielen kann, weil der Client abstürzt. 

Wenn bei WoW-Bugs auftreten, dann werden sie je nach Wichtigkeit innerhalb von Stunden gefixed. Wie jetzt zum Beispiel bei dem aktuellsten Patch. AoC hat heute, nach 10 Monaten, immer noch ein Memoryleak im Client.

Wobei man fairerweise sagen muß, Warhammer gehört nicht wirklich in diese Gruppe. Gemessen an seinen Vorgängern war es ein Wunder der Bugfreiheit und der Spielbarkeit.

Aion mit seinem ganz eigenen Stil und Flair wird diese neue Welt  liefern. Das kann man jetzt schon sehen. Aber wird es auch ein funktionierendes Gameplay haben? Das wird sich im ersten Spielmonat zeigen. Was wirklich Hoffnung macht, ist der später Releasetermin in Europa/USA. Wenn es hier erscheint, dann haben die Koreaner es schon ein halbes Jahr gespielt. Damit dürften die schlimmsten Bugs raus sein.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Februar 2009)

Ich als ehemaliger Lineage II Spieler wollte erstma einen Bogen um Aion machen ( jaa ich war fast lvl 75 ;D )
aber nachdem ich mich ein wenig ( wirklich wenig) informiert hab, denk ich ma es is sicher ein Blick wert.

nur is noch die Frage mit dem Releasetermin.
DFO kommt 1. Quartal, Aion kommt 1. Quartal, SGW kommt auch bald ( hoffentlich ;D )

da weiss man garnet was man spielen soll  ;P  ( zumal des beim Kauf und bei den Gebühren auch ordentlich auf den Geldbeutel drückt )


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Februar 2009)

Mach dir keinen Kopp, Aion kommt sicherlich nicht im 1. Quartal raus.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Februar 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mach dir keinen Kopp, Aion kommt sicherlich nicht im 1. Quartal raus.



jep, das ist unwahrscheinlich und regt mich auch tierisch auf...da ich im sommer für ein jahr aus europa für ein auslandspraktikum fliege und das spiel nit zoggn kann..geschweige denn überhaupt etwas zoggn kann -.-

hätts echt gern zum release gespielt T.T , aber eins ist klar, für mich kommt nichts anderes in frage außer aion oder gw2 als next mmo


----------



## RomanGV1 (3. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> jep, das ist unwahrscheinlich und regt mich auch tierisch auf...da ich im sommer für ein jahr aus europa für ein auslandspraktikum fliege und das spiel nit zoggn kann..geschweige denn überhaupt etwas zoggn kann -.-
> 
> hätts echt gern zum release gespielt T.T , aber eins ist klar, für mich kommt nichts anderes in frage außer aion oder gw2 als next mmo




Ich würde sagen MITTE / ENDE 09,kann man damit rechnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Februar 2009)

Ok ^^
Dann muss ich nur noch AOC für 6,99&#8364; von Green Pepper ausprobieren und dann erstma in ruhe den MMO-Markt sondieren  ;D


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Februar 2009)

Ok ^^
Dann muss ich nur noch AOC für 6,99€ von Green Pepper ausprobieren und dann erstma chillen ;P


----------



## partisan85 (4. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ok ^^
> Dann muss ich nur noch AOC für 6,99€ von Green Pepper ausprobieren und dann erstma chillen ;P




Aion ist nicht der hit genauso wie wow es ist alles trocken gerade in highend wenn nichts mehr geht.
wenn ihr mal was ausprobieren wollt versucht es mal mir Lineage2 von NC-soft,das ziel in diesen spiel ist es hero zu werden (der beste seiner class) und mit seinen clan ein schloss zu besitzen um steuereinnehmen zu kriegen ( politik).

gerade fuer clanspieler ist das ein ganz interesanntes  game. der hacken bei dem spiel ist es gibs nur in english und korianisch drumm auch nicht so in europa bekannt.  

hier mal ein video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIV4ZLeEd2U...feature=related


----------



## Xaelle (6. Februar 2009)

La schrieb:


> Das wird sich im ersten Spielmonat zeigen. Was wirklich Hoffnung macht, ist der später Releasetermin in Europa/USA. Wenn es hier erscheint, dann haben die Koreaner es schon ein halbes Jahr gespielt. Damit dürften die schlimmsten Bugs raus sein.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Das Spiel war schon zur Beta teils Bugfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des weiteren gibts neue Bilder von denRüstungssets (leider auf chinesisch- in der blauen Klammer kann man sich die Rüstungen anschauen: links Elyos und rechts Asmodier).

Zudem ein HD Video aus der Welt der Elyos. 
Man kann sagen was man will, aber Aion wird sicherlich eine Augenweide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Februar 2009)

partisan85 schrieb:


> gerade fuer clanspieler ist das ein ganz interesanntes  game. der hacken bei dem spiel ist es gibs nur in english und korianisch drumm auch nicht so in europa bekannt.



Du solltest noch erwähnen, dass L2 ein sehr Zeitintensives, laaaangwieriges Spiel ist, dass zu 99% aus Grinden besteht ^^

Ich habs schon gespielt, auf Offiziellen wie auf nichtlegalenserverndiehiernichtgenanntwerdendürfen, ich hab nichts bereut, aber es wird einfach langweilig, wenn man B-Grade hat, und es so langsam voran geht wie die Wirtschaftsentwicklung im Kongo.

Spiel an sich is schon toll, und man kann auch mal n ganzen tag in L2 ohne kämpfen verbringen ( die Sonnenaufgänge sind super ^^ )


----------



## partisan85 (8. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Du solltest noch erwähnen, dass L2 ein sehr Zeitintensives, laaaangwieriges Spiel ist, dass zu 99% aus Grinden besteht ^^
> 
> Ich habs schon gespielt, auf Offiziellen wie auf nichtlegalenserverndiehiernichtgenanntwerdendürfen, ich hab nichts bereut, aber es wird einfach langweilig, wenn man B-Grade hat, und es so langsam voran geht wie die Wirtschaftsentwicklung im Kongo.
> 
> Spiel an sich is schon toll, und man kann auch mal n ganzen tag in L2 ohne kämpfen verbringen ( die Sonnenaufgänge sind super ^^ )




sicher ist es ein langwieriges spiel, das sind aber rollenspiele in allgemein, man ist halt nicht nach nur ein halben jahr fertig (best ausruestung etc.) man muss schon 1 bis 2 jahre spielen bei l2 um das spiel voll auszureizen.
ich spiele das spiel ca.4-5 jahre und ich finde es geht alles teilweise zu schnell. ich weis nicht was du gemacht hast das du auf b grade geblieben bist, auf a kommt man eigendlich leicht. 

zur info privat server egal von welchen game sind in der regel immer legal es dürfen nur keine gelder fließen (donate verkauf von waffen und ruestung etc) selbst wenn du auf ein server spielst wo die leute geld machen illegal macht sich der user nie strafbar sonndern nur die betreiber.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hab halt des persönliche Problem ( ich würds nicht so nennen, andere vllt schon ), dass ich die Schule eher wichtig einstufe ;D
ich spiele nur am WE und sonst halt im Forum rumgeistern oder so ^^
vllt wars mir deswegen zu langwierig


P.S. Grad hab ich Freistunde ;D


----------



## Xaelle (15. Februar 2009)

"_Tja, jetzt müssen wir alle ganz tapfer sein, denn der europäische Release von Aion: The Tower of Eternity vor Oktober diesen Jahres ist in weite Ferne gerutscht. Wie man einer Tabelle im aktuellen Quartalsbericht von NCsoft entnehmen kann, wird aktuell ein EU- und US-Release im vierten Quartal 2009 angepeilt. Die Hoffnungen auf Q2 oder Q3 dürfen wir wohl somit begraben.

Positiv ist allerdings zumindest, dass Aion im Dezember 2008 bis zu 240.000 gleichzeitige Spieler auf den Servern in Südkorea erzielen konnte. Eine wahrlich beeindruckende Zahl, die auf ein wirklich gutes Spiel hoffen lässt. Eine Entschädigung für die erneute Verschiebung ist dies allerdings freilich nicht.

Quelle: ncsoft.net_"


Langsam ist es frustrierend...


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2009)

Besser so, als ein unfertiges Spiel!


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe sie packen ein mac-Client dazu oder so^^Will auch spielen!


----------



## Xaelle (16. Februar 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Besser so, als ein unfertiges Spiel!



Aber dafür mehr als ein Jahr zu brauchen, ist schon ein wenig übertrieben..
Hätten damit schlichtweg früher damit anfangen sollen..


----------



## Konov (16. Februar 2009)

Xaelle schrieb:


> Aber dafür mehr als ein Jahr zu brauchen, ist schon ein wenig übertrieben..
> Hätten damit schlichtweg früher damit anfangen sollen..



Gibt ja genug andere Spiele, mit denen man derweil die Zeit totschlagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Februar 2009)

_Aion die erste wirkliche konkurrenz für WOW?_

Ich denke nicht.
Was traurig ist...
Hier solltet ihr mal lesen.
_Das WoW-Monopol
Warum schafft es kein anderes Online-Rollenspiel, so erfolgreich zu werden wie World of Warcraft?_

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=675&pk=1953589

Sowas sollte einem zu denken geben...
Damit werden die anderen games massiv gebeutelt...
Ich finde es traurig..
Ich würde auch mal gern andere welten sehen..die auch bleiben mit vielen spielern..


----------



## Xaelle (17. Februar 2009)

Es ist traurig das du als Mitglied einer (zugegeben sehr dubiosen) Aiongilde, anderer Meinung bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar gibt es keine Konkurrenz für WoW, dass ist sicher..

jedenfalls für den Moment noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier was neues, schickes: Bilder zu den neuen Questwaffen in Aion


Ich finde ja den Bogen und die Hellebarde sehr ansprechend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2009)

können die net auf English schreiben? ^^

Also, wenn man die Waffe so anschaut, kommt es einem vor, als ob man L2 spiel ~_~

naja mal abwarten


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. Februar 2009)

Xaelle schrieb:


> Es ist traurig das du als Mitglied einer (zugegeben sehr dubiosen) Aiongilde, anderer Meinung bist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja...wir Haben alle Hellgate London Gezockt..
Game is Down.
Wir haben alle Tabula Rasa gezockt...
Game geht down..

Wir haben eine 200 Mann dicke mega Gilde in AOC (Age of bug) gehabt..
Das game war/is grotten,und selbst die 800.000 gamer sind alle weg.
Wundert uns das es noch lebt^^

Bei WARHAMMER Online siet es auch nicht gut aus.
Hatte keiner mehr bock drauf immer das selbe..open PVP war tot..(BG only)
Unser voller server leer...Solten transen....

Und wir haben uns immer gefreut...und dachten : Hey da wird keine sau mehr wow zocken wollen.
Wir haben mitgehypt....

Und alles schrott...

Deswegen...abwarten...
Auch eine FanBase sagt nichts aus...

Seitdem rechnen wir immer mit dem schlimmsten..
Sollte es anders kommen..sind wir froh..
Aber hypen für nichts..nein danke..


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Naja...wir Haben alle Hellgate London Gezockt..
> Game is Down.
> Wir haben alle Tabula Rasa gezockt...
> Game geht down..



Ich würde mir eher darüber Gedanken machen... ihr seid schuld daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Februar 2009)

Xaelle schrieb:


> "_Tja, jetzt müssen wir alle ganz tapfer sein, denn der europäische Release von Aion: The Tower of Eternity vor Oktober diesen Jahres ist in weite Ferne gerutscht. Wie man einer Tabelle im aktuellen Quartalsbericht von NCsoft entnehmen kann, wird aktuell ein EU- und US-Release im vierten Quartal 2009 angepeilt. Die Hoffnungen auf Q2 oder Q3 dürfen wir wohl somit begraben.
> 
> Positiv ist allerdings zumindest, dass Aion im Dezember 2008 bis zu 240.000 gleichzeitige Spieler auf den Servern in Südkorea erzielen konnte. Eine wahrlich beeindruckende Zahl, die auf ein wirklich gutes Spiel hoffen lässt. Eine Entschädigung für die erneute Verschiebung ist dies allerdings freilich nicht.
> 
> ...


naja, die blanke zahl sagt nun nicht wirklich aus wie es in europa ankommen wird. ist nun mal so das in (süd)korea die leute gerne grinden, hier macht das keine sau freiwillig, man stelle sich mal überspitzt vor einen wow char von lvl 1 an bis lvl 80 nur durch kloppen von mobs zu kommen.
gut wer weis wie es nachher in aion aussieht, aber ich denke das grinden auchd a ein großen teil einnimt


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Februar 2009)

Ehm der WoW Vergleicht hinkt da das Spiel und dessen Mechanik dafür nicht gemacht wurden, in anderen Spielen muss man nicht nach allen 3 Mobs 30 sekunden reggen und man kämpft teilweise auch deutlich kürzer oder gegen deutlich mehr Gegner gleichzeitig und das auch meist in Parties. Ausserdem gibts dabei auch weit wertvolleren Loot bei entsprechenden Gegnern.
Wer noch keinen Grinder richtig gespielt hat sollte sich kein Urteil darüber erlauben.. Ich finde questen z. B. auch nicht sonderlich interessant - im Gegenteil, vorallem bei der Fülle an schlechten und langweiligen Quests.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (24. Februar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> man stelle sich mal überspitzt vor einen wow char von lvl 1 an bis lvl 80 nur durch kloppen von mobs zu kommen.




wie willst du deinen WoW char denn sonst auf 80 bekommen? du machst zu 90% nix anderes als y-x zu killn und x-y sammeln...nur haste da nen text drumrum was dem ganzen "sinn" verleihen soll xD


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2009)

So gesehen hat das "grinden" sogar einen richtig positiven Aspekt weil man nicht an Questgeber gebunden ist, die einen wiederum an bestimmte Regionen binden, bis man dort alles abgequestet hat.
Durch die Landschaft rennen und das töten wozu man grad Lust hat, hat einen nicht unzureichenden Spassfaktor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe selbst aber noch keinen Grinder gespielt, kann also nicht sagen wie es sich letztlich auf Dauer spielt. Denke eine gesunde Mischung wirds machen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (25. Februar 2009)

Xaelle schrieb:


> "_
> 
> Positiv ist allerdings zumindest, dass Aion im Dezember 2008 bis zu 240.000 gleichzeitige Spieler auf den Servern in Südkorea erzielen konnte. Eine wahrlich beeindruckende Zahl, die auf ein wirklich gutes Spiel hoffen lässt. Eine Entschädigung für die erneute Verschiebung ist dies allerdings freilich nicht.
> 
> ...




Sagt leider nix aus...AOC hatte auch 100.000sende in der beta..
Und Warhammer auch....alein die anmeldungen in den ersten tagen (85.000 Beta anmeldungen Closed Beta)

Und was is danach draus geworden...
Man dachte da auch...wenn so viele leute sooo wild auf ne Beta sind..muss die Vollversion ja abgehen wie hölle.

Und was war/ist?
Richtig...alles sehr bescheiden..wobei AOC fasst down is..und WarhammerOnline mit 300.000 (wenn die zahlen nicht geschönt sind)siets auch nicht soo dolle aus...
Viele leere server...noch nicht mal "versammlungsstellen" wie in wow..bei...der Eisenschmiede und Ogrimar.(was weiss ich^^)
Siest keine sau mehr^^

Aion ..ist toll..also ich bin zufrieden..kann man auf meinem Buffed acc ja sehen..(YouTube Romanpower1 )
Aber es ...... naja...Asiamoscher game....Aber davon die Pimped Version.
(Das ist meine meinung,ich habe schon viele games gesehen..)
*Und ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob AION was kossten wird...
Könnte nen Runes Of Magic werden..warum?
Weill es auch wie man in meinem film kurtz sehen kann, Dimensionen gibt.
Wie in ROM oder GW (GuildWars)*

Aber AOC hat ja auch sowas....für 15 Euro im abo^^....naja..
Das das noch gezockt wird....krank^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Roman der mit dem schwert...in der scheide.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.Aber ich liebe AION total...


----------



## Virikas (25. Februar 2009)

> Source http://ccefcoree.blogspot.com/2009/01/le-j...es-records.html
> 
> Aion Breaks Records of Korean Game
> 
> ...


Sieht zumindest so aus als ob die Tendenz NACH Release vom November noch nach oben zeigt. Da die Schätzungen vom 22.01.09 sind wäre auch der Freimonat schon nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## RomanGV1 (25. Februar 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Sieht zumindest so aus als ob die Tendenz NACH Release vom November noch nach oben zeigt. Da die Schätzungen vom 22.01.09 sind wäre auch der Freimonat schon nicht mehr relevant.



..ich kanns noch immer nicht fassen..das ich nen instanzen system wie in GW habe und das auch noch was kosstet...
AOC..und WAR hatten auch alle ne gamerkarte reingemacht für 2 monate....
Weill alle dachten es is toll....
Viele kaufen sich karten und benutzen sie auch..
bei Aoc hatten wir nach 4 wochen alle den deinstaller am start..
Und der ACC war noch 2 monate aktiv...

Erst nach dem testmonat + der ausversehen aktivierten karte..also noch mal 2 monate...
Also nach 3 monaten kann man sagen wer "bleibt"...

Wer sich noch ne 2 te karte kauft...nach 3 monaten der bleibt länger im game...

Also..immer erst 3 bis 6 monate warten..und dann kann man was "genaues" sagen.

Naja...


----------



## simoni (28. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel WoW ablösen wird, denn es zielt sogar fast auf eine andere Gamer Gruppe. 
Die meisten Aion Spieler werden von Guild Wars kommen ( vom gleichen Entwickler). Guild Wars ist übrigens meiner Meinung nach immer noch der größte WoW Konkurrent gewesen.
Sollte Aion halbwegs vernünftig programmiert sein, wird es bestimmt vor Spielen wie WAR oder HdRO landen.


----------



## Megor (1. März 2009)

Ich versteh einfach nicht warum alle immer denken NCsoft hätte Guildwars entwickelt. NCsoft ist nur der Verleger. Die waren Köpfe hinter dem Game nennen sich ArenaNet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RomanGV1 (4. März 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel WoW ablösen wird, denn es zielt sogar fast auf eine andere Gamer Gruppe.
> Die meisten Aion Spieler werden von Guild Wars kommen ( vom gleichen Entwickler). Guild Wars ist übrigens meiner Meinung nach immer noch der größte WoW Konkurrent gewesen.
> Sollte Aion halbwegs vernünftig programmiert sein, wird es bestimmt vor Spielen wie WAR oder HdRO landen.



naja..ihr kennt ja alle wow..
Da bewegen die figuren sich..wie soll man sagen...cremig..(jaja...ruhe^^)
Beim springen etc..alles butterweich....

Bei AION...naja..is es "billig"..wie bei Runes Of Magic...

Ich hoffe das da noch was gemacht wird..(Denke aber nicht das was gemacht wird)

Jetzt fragen sich manche bestimmt..he?!
Ja es gibt sehr viele leute die auch auf sowas achten....
Naja..dafür hats ne schöne grafik..wenn man den passenden pc hat..
Aber grafik ist nicht alles....(AOC^^..jaja musste sein^^)



Wir setzen alle unsere hoffnungen in das game...hoffendlich werden wir belohnt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celissa (11. März 2009)

die hauptfrage is ja ob aion konkurrenz is für wow ^^

ich für mein teil bin da noch net so weit da man ja auch damals sagte 

aoc,hdro ach wie se sich alle nennen sollte genauso oder gar besser sein wie wow

für mein teil also werde ich des spiel kaufen ausprobieren alles testen und dann seh ich weiter

man kann ja jederzeit zu wow zurück ^^

von daher finde ich solche fragen in mom noch überflüssig 
da man es ja garnet zocken kann geschweige garnet auf unseren markt is 

aber kaufen werde ich es mir wie alle anderen die ja auch so gut sein sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## Konov (11. März 2009)

Es ist vorallem doch auch eine Geschmacksfrage. Wer die asiatischen Charaktere lieber mag, wird sicher nicht zu WoW zurückkehren, vorrausgesetzt, beide Spielen haben ungefähr gleich qualitativ hochwertigen Spielinhalt.

Denke davon kann man fast ausgehen, die Unterschiede werden im Stil der Spiele liegen, im Spieldesign und in der Technik. Aion hat vielfach bessere Grafik, was natürlich auch mehr Rechenpower erfordert. Bei WoW hingegen könnte die Stabilität insgesamt besser sein, da es ja schon 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und Aion brand neu ist.

Also, Konkurrenz ist Aion sicherlich, die Frage ist nur, wem es genügt.


----------



## Kalvasflam (12. März 2009)

_Aion als ernsthafte Konkurrenz für WoW? _

Ganz sicher nicht! Und ich wage mal vorauszusagen, dass auch in den nächsten Jahren sicher kein Spiel am WoW-Thron kratzen wird. Das liegt nicht daran, dass WoW ein gutes Spiel ist, sondern in erster Linie daran, dass alles in WoW und um WoW herum professionell angegangen wird. Und leider auch daran, dass viele gute Ansätze in anderen Spielen durch "Dilettantentum" im Keim erstickt werden. Da werden versprochene Inhalte nicht nachgeliefert, da fehlt es an Stabilität und Kontinuität, auf Designfehler wird nicht schnell genug reagiert und - ganz ganz tödlich - oft schon in den ersten Wochen der Ruf des Spiels gänzlich zerstört durch einen viel zu frühen Release. 

Ich behaupte auch mal, selbst wenn Blizzard sich heute auflösen würde, in WoW in den nächsten 2 Jahren absolut gar nichts mehr geschehen würde und nur noch die Server am Netz hängen würden - kein Content, keine neue Items, keine GMs, keine neuen Gegenden, keine neuen Inis -, selbst dann hätte WoW immer noch höhere Abonenntenzahlen als andere Games zusammengerechnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ernsthaft: wenn sich die Konkurrenz nicht immer selbst ein Bein stellen würde... man könnte ausflippen, wirklich!


----------



## Konov (12. März 2009)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> _Aion als ernsthafte Konkurrenz für WoW? _
> 
> Ganz sicher nicht! Und ich wage mal vorauszusagen, dass auch in den nächsten Jahren sicher kein Spiel am WoW-Thron kratzen wird. Das liegt nicht daran, dass WoW ein gutes Spiel ist, sondern in erster Linie daran, dass alles in WoW und um WoW herum professionell angegangen wird. Und leider auch daran, dass viele gute Ansätze in anderen Spielen durch "Dilettantentum" im Keim erstickt werden. Da werden versprochene Inhalte nicht nachgeliefert, da fehlt es an Stabilität und Kontinuität, auf Designfehler wird nicht schnell genug reagiert und - ganz ganz tödlich - oft schon in den ersten Wochen der Ruf des Spiels gänzlich zerstört durch einen viel zu frühen Release.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich seh ich das ähnlich, nur muss man erwähnen, dass WoW ja das Genre erst populär gemacht hat. Die Masse hat es begeistert angenommen und nimmt es als ultimative Messlatte.
Aber es gibt viele Dinge in WoW, die anderswo "besser" (oder "anders") gemacht werden, zum Glück, denn sonst würde ja wirklich keiner mehr ein anderes Spiel spielen. Vieles in WoW ist das, woran sich die anderen messen müssen, aber es ist noch längst nicht alles Gold, was glänzt.

Wie ich im anderen posting schon sagte, es ist halt doch eine Geschmacksfrage. Ein Gut oder Schlecht oder Besser gibt es in diesem Fall nicht. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, in subjektiver Meinung. Ein Beispiel: Mir gefallen die Charaktere in Aion z.B. sehr gut, es macht einfach optisch jede Menge her und ich kann Tauren und Gnome nicht mehr sehen.
Andere wiederum mögen den asiatischen Stil nicht und werden sich deshalb mit Aion nicht beschäftigen.


----------



## Kalvasflam (12. März 2009)

Ganz klar, Geschmack ist subjektiv. Und ich persönlich finde auch nicht, dass WoW ein gutes Spiel ist. Mir macht PvP dort zugegebenermaßen eine Menge Spass, aber auch nur was den technischen Vorgang an sich angeht. Wie das PvP jedoch in die Welt integriert ist, finde ich zum K... Ich erkenne aber durchaus an, wie professionell Blizzard WoW in Szene setzt.

Für mich wird es auch sicher in Zukunft keine wirkliche Alternative zu Ultima Online geben, wohin ich auch immer regelmäßig flüchte, wenns mir in anderen Spielen zu langeweilig wird.

Atm gefällt mir Runes of Magic sehr gut, dass - wenn auch ein weiterer WoW-Klon - zumindest das Rufsystem von UO übernommen hat. Auf Darkfall bin ich sehr gespannt, mache mir aber schon sorgen, ob der typische Fehler, nämlich sich den Ruf schon zu Beginn zu versauen, nicht schon zur Zeit praktiziert wird. Man wird sehen...


----------



## Provieh (24. März 2009)

Wird doch eh kostenpflichtig soweit ich weiß, vondaher tippe ich stark darauf das es Konkurrenz machen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (25. März 2009)

Kalvasflam schrieb:


> _Aion als ernsthafte Konkurrenz für WoW? _
> 
> Ganz sicher nicht! Und ich wage mal vorauszusagen, dass auch in den nächsten Jahren sicher kein Spiel am WoW-Thron kratzen wird. Das liegt nicht daran, dass WoW ein gutes Spiel ist, sondern in erster Linie daran, dass alles in WoW und um WoW herum professionell angegangen wird. Und leider auch daran, dass viele gute Ansätze in anderen Spielen durch "Dilettantentum" im Keim erstickt werden. Da werden versprochene Inhalte nicht nachgeliefert, da fehlt es an Stabilität und Kontinuität, auf Designfehler wird nicht schnell genug reagiert und - ganz ganz tödlich - oft schon in den ersten Wochen der Ruf des Spiels gänzlich zerstört durch einen viel zu frühen Release.



Ich denke, WoW wird von den Spielerzahlen deshalb unerreicht bleiben, weil - wie schon Kono geschrieben hat - WoW das Genre erst populär gemacht hat. Die meisten WoWler wollen doch gar kein anderes MMORPG spielen, ja die meisten wollen ja nicht mal neue Features für WoW. Bestes Beispiel: Housing; wenn man das anspricht, merkt man, dass viele WoW-Spieler das nicht einmal wünschen: "Wozu braucht man denn so'n Scheeß?". 
Die "Konkurrenz" können noch so innovative MMORPGs rausbringen (oder ihr schon bestehendes innovatives MMORPG verbessern) und sie werden dennoch nicht so eine Masse an Spielern haben, weil die große Menge gar nichts anderes will als "ihr" WoW.

So betrachtet, ist WoW das zweite Diablo geworden - es ist nicht wirklich innovativ, aber hat "Suchtpotential".


----------



## Feder und Schwert (17. April 2009)

Ich stimme meinen oberen Vorredner zu.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sich das Spiel seine Nische sucht. Mir gefällt es Optisch und ich hätte gern mal einen Exoten.

PS: Noch mehr stimme Gnaba_Hustefix zu folgenden zu: Back to Table Top! Waaagh!


----------



## Cajun (18. April 2009)

Ich selber hab mit WoW aufgehört (hab seit der Beta gespielt) und dann WAR ausprobiertund war bitter enttäuscht.
Beschäftige mich aber sehr stark mit Aion eine der größten Aion communities und bin da im Forum angemeldet. Ich will Aion aber trotzdem ne Chance geben. WoW ist für mich zu eingefahren und mir gefällt die "nicht vorhanddende" Balance nicht. Vom Skillsystem mal ganz abgesehen.

Klar Aion ist nicht perfekt und wird WoW sicher nicht ablösen, da WoW eine viel zu große Community hat. Die sich selbst rekrutiert und bisher wirklich der einzig sichere Hafen in der MMO Welt ist. Ich Hoffe ja das Aion vom Spielgefühl mit WoW mithalten kann. Die Zukunft wirds zeigen.

so long Cajun


----------



## Enrico300 (18. April 2009)

Als ich versehe nicht wieso alle Aion mit WoW vergleichen, Aion ist Aion und WoW ist WoW!!
WoW hat auch mal klein angefangen und Aion macht jetzt schon viel richtig, gebt dem Spiel eine Chance es ist einfach großartig, für mich ist es ein Kunstwerk!!


----------



## Konov (19. April 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Als ich versehe nicht wieso alle Aion mit WoW vergleichen, Aion ist Aion und WoW ist WoW!!
> WoW hat auch mal klein angefangen und Aion macht jetzt schon viel richtig, gebt dem Spiel eine Chance es ist einfach großartig, für mich ist es ein Kunstwerk!!



Naja Problem ist, als MMO muss es sich - sagen wir mal aus wirtschaftlicher perspektive - den Vergleich mit WoW zumindest Gefallen lassen, auch wenn ich deine Meinung teile, dass beides individuelle Spiele sind und letztlich kann den Aion Zockern das ja egal sein was die WoW Zocker machen und umgekehrt.

Also solange es Spass macht, kann ja egal sein obs 11 Millionen zocken wie WoW oder nur 2 Millionen. Letzteres wäre mir wohl deutlich lieber. Weniger ist in dem Fall wohl mehr, hinsichtlich der Community "Qualität".

Und vergleicht man Aion mit WoW zum Release, muss man sagen, dass Aion - natürlich - deutlich mehr bietet, einfach deshalb, weil es 2005 zum Release von WoW das Genre noch nicht so massenpopulär war, bzw. grade erst wurde und all die Features wurden mit der Zeit erst eingebaut. Bei Aion hat man sie jetzt direkt schon drin und sogar noch ein paar nützliche Neuerungen oder Innovationen, bestes Beispiel ist die Flügelgeschichte. Wobei manche es halt gut finden und manche finden es total überflüssig. Ich finds aber ne nette Idee und es gibt dem Spiel eine besondere Note. Das gemounte in WoW wird mir in Aion somit nicht fehlen.


----------



## Gwynne Silberlicht (20. April 2009)

Solange das Spiel sich für den Hersteller rentiert und die Serveranzahl der Spielerzahl angemessen ist (man sich also nicht verwaist vorkommt), kann es mir völlig egal sein, ob es WoW vom thron stößt oder wie andere MMOs einfach nur neben WoW existiert.

Letzteres wäre mir fast lieber, wenn die Community kleiner ist.

Was ich bisher von Aion gesehen habe, lässt schwer hoffen, dass mir das Spiel gefallen wird. Eine neue Welt erkunden, questen, Abenteuer erleben, etwas RP und Kleingruppenspiel. Wenn es gut läuft, könnte Aion das Spiel sein, dass mir ein bisschen den MMO-Zauber zurückbringt, den auch WoW am Anfang (mein erstes MMO) verbreitet hat. Ich liebe den Look, den Chareditor (GEIL! Eine minikleine Fee oder eine stämmige "Zwergendame" kreieren.), die Animationen, die Musik.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls unglaublich darauf und werde es auf jeden Fall anspielen. Schlimmer als bei Warhammer kann die Enttäuschung ja nicht sein. ;-)


----------



## Shinar (20. April 2009)

Gwynne schrieb:


> Solange das Spiel sich für den Hersteller rentiert und die Serveranzahl der Spielerzahl angemessen ist (man sich also nicht verwaist vorkommt), kann es mir völlig egal sein, ob es WoW vom thron stößt oder wie andere MMOs einfach nur neben WoW existiert.
> 
> Letzteres wäre mir fast lieber, wenn die Community kleiner ist.
> 
> ...



Kann dir in jedem einzelnen Wort nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. (aussert das ich es leider noch nicht testen konnte)


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. April 2009)

Man man doch eh nicht WOW mit AION vergleichen.
Wow hat sogar Open PVP
Aion nicht.
Es gibt auch keine RP server oder sowas...

Das sind zwar beide MMO´s aber trotzem kann man CS.1.6 nicht mit Halo vergleichen..weill das zwar shooter sind..
Aber eben doch vollkommen anders..

*AION ist geil ohne frage..aber ich denke es wird NICHT das game sein auf das WOW´ler warten.
Das wollte ich damit nur sagen^^* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (21. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Man man doch eh nicht WOW mit AION vergleichen.
> Wow hat sogar Open PVP
> Aion nicht.
> Es gibt auch keine RP server oder sowas...
> ...



Aion hat doch auch ausserhalb vom Abyys Open PvP, ich glaube da bist du schlecht informiert.^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. April 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Aion hat doch auch ausserhalb vom Abyys Open PvP, ich glaube da bist du schlecht informiert.^^



du meinst die "spezial" bereiche und die portale!?
Naja..das ist schon besser wie nix....aber nicht mit wow zu vergleichen...
......schaut einfach selber..macht euch nen acc und ab geht die post in china^^


Aber mit wow feeling im wald rechne ich nicht^^^(was das open pvp angeht)


----------



## Enrico300 (21. April 2009)

Hi, was ihr immer nur mit euren PvP wollt, Aion biete so viel mehr.
Aion ist PvPve das bedeutet 50% pvp und 50% pve, so sehe ich das, die Entwickler wollen eine gesunde Mischung aus beiden.
Und bis das Spiel bei uns draussen ist kann sich noch viel ändern.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Hi, was ihr immer nur mit euren PvP wollt, Aion biete so viel mehr.
> Aion ist PvPve das bedeutet 50% pvp und 50% pve, so sehe ich das, die Entwickler wollen eine gesunde Mischung aus beiden.
> Und bis das Spiel bei uns draussen ist kann sich noch viel ändern.



Das was mir besonders gut gefällt, ist die Tatsache, dass das Endgame vereint wird.
PVP und PVE in einem Gebiet, alles "durcheinander" quasi, und das ist ne super Sache, weil sich so keine PVP und PVE Fraktionen bilden und das ständige Genörgel bleibt aus.


----------



## Momoko (21. April 2009)

Ich denke auch, dass es so gut gelöst ist. 

Erstens, ich kann entspannt questen ohne das ein anderer Spieler sein Lager neben meiner Leiche aufschlägt. 
Zweitens, der "kick" ist immer gegeben, da ich nie weiß wo PvP stattfinden kann in meiner Welt. 
Drittens, ich komme mit anderen Spielern in Kontakt und bin abhängig von meiner Gruppe ab und an, werde dafür sogar belohnt, indem meine exp sich steigert, hervorragend!
Der absolute MMo Killer ist es doch, alleine und unabhängig rumzudümpeln und am Ende merkt man das man doch nicht alleine weiterkommt....ne das ist nix für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ein Spiel doch überlebt, ist es notwendig alle Spielergruppen unter einem Hut zu bekommen...PvPler, PvEler, Crafter und Farmer, RPler...hmm sicher gibt es da noch eine Sparte...aber das ist doch das ganze Geheimrezept, in WAR, AoC gibt es momentan ein mieses langweiliges Craftingsystem, Vanguard ist zu international und kann auf dauer auch nicht binden ect...tja WoW hat nunmal alle Voraussetzungen, die der allgemeinen Spielersparte entgegenkommt, aber die Grafik ist nicht mehr aktuell und wirklich nur noch was für den echten Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AION scheint in meine Augen auch ein gesundes abwechslungsreiches Spiel zu sein, was sicher jede Art von Spieler befriedigen könnte, aber die Grafik wird auch da nicht jedermans Sache sein, ist ja auch gut so. Als Final Fantasy Fan sagt es mir aber nur zu und ich hoffe das die Community in AION genauso nett ist, wie die Menschen in meiner Gilde, also man sieht sich in AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rehhaile (26. April 2009)

Ich spiele gerade das chinesische Aion. Diese Spiel läuft trotz der Entfernung fehlerfrei und hat eine Bombengrafik, obwohl ich keinen Highendrechner habe. Das Spiel ist total abwechslungsreich. Ich weiß nicht wies im endcontent ist, aber der Zuspruch allein in China dürfte auf jeden Fall Blizzard dazu anregen, nicht auf seinen Millionen sitzenzubleiben, sondern sie auch mal in WoW zu investieren....


----------



## Chrissler (26. April 2009)

nun darfst ja nicht vergessen das Blizzard Activision noch an nem neuen MMORPG arbeiten das Aktueller werden soll natürlich solls kein WoW nachfolger werden sondern angeblich was ganz anderes ^^

mein tipp:  es scheitert an WoW xD

Aber mal zum "Vergleich" Es regt mich immer wieder auf das alles verglichen werden muss es giebt kein Spiel das komplet gleich ist zwar fallen sie in das Selbe genre haben aber andere Storys und andere Features und Vorteile/Nachteile

Z.B. ich als ehemaliger WAR spieler bevorzuge es in einer Gruppe gegner zu plätten und anderes allerdings nur PvP ^^ Ich finde PvE Raids insgesamt eher langweile weil NPC nicht auf die idee kommen zu flankieren ect. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ABer im moment warte ich ja dadrauf es endlich mal auszuprobieren (doofer download) 

Naja mein Fazit für den moment:

Ich denke wie man es im moment zu hören bekommt macht es alles richtig ^^ und vorallem kommt es Bugfrei in Amerika und Europa raus was wohl ein großer pluspunkt ist und viele Spieler anlocken wird man darf gespannt sein ob es sich gut hier im Westen schlägt oder doch durch den genrefavo WoW herunterziehen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Danke dir nochmal Momoko/Sonata das du mir Gildenintern geholfen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (27. April 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Man man doch eh nicht WOW mit AION vergleichen.
> Wow hat sogar Open PVP
> Aion nicht.
> Es gibt auch keine RP server oder sowas...
> ...



also erstens natürlich gibt es OPvP! (Roman bitte nochmal OPvP begriff durchlesen oder mit dem spiel genauer beschäftigen!)

Warum kann man beide spiele nicht vergleichen?
Beide haben eine große offene welt, in beiden gibt es char lvl, in beiden kann man 
Dungeons spielen,usw!

Also das es keine RP server geben wird würde ich jetzt nicht so laut in der Gegend rumschreien!
Es ist richtig, dass es in China/Korea/Japan keine RP server gibt aber sie überarbeiten das spiel
ja sogar nochmal für den EU/US markt da wäre es ziemlich einfach nen RP server aufzustellen
um auch noch den letzten zufrieden zu stellen!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. April 2009)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Ich spiele gerade das chinesische Aion. Diese Spiel läuft trotz der Entfernung fehlerfrei und hat eine Bombengrafik, obwohl ich keinen Highendrechner habe. Das Spiel ist total abwechslungsreich. Ich weiß nicht wies im endcontent ist, aber der Zuspruch allein in China dürfte auf jeden Fall Blizzard dazu anregen, nicht auf seinen Millionen sitzenzubleiben, sondern sie auch mal in WoW zu investieren....



WoW wird langsam zum auslaufmodell, ich glaube dass die ehh alle guten entwickler bereits an dem neuen mmo arbeiten lassen, ich meine schau dir doch mal an wie erstmal 3x gehotfixt werden muss, nachdem ein neuer patch rauskommt, und wieviele nervige bugs du in WoW plötzlich hast

oder die tatsache dass man seine twinks mit "mitlevelnden" items austatten kannst die sehr imba sind, das ist ein gehöriger nachteil für leute die mim spiel erst anfagen, also wer kam auf so ne beschissene idee imba twinks zu machen, damit sie eventuell schneller leveln können aber dafür es den neuanfängern schwer machen, da die twinks mit den imba items keine innis brauchen und in pvp servern andere leuz locker schnetzeln können oO

von den casualfreundlichen Wotlk mal ganz zu schweigen, denn jetzt ist es vorbei mit dem alten WoW flair, wo es schlechte, mittelmäßige und gute gilden gab..jetzt brauchst du nichtmal ne gilde um die raid innis clearen zu können oO

und von den ganzen lächerlichen neueinsteigern die nach 2 wochen 80sein bereits voll episch sind, jede zweite WoW abkürzung falsch formulieren und sich trotzdem "pro gamer" fühlen mal ganz zu schweigen 

WoW spielen nurnoch newcommer die keine ahnung von old WoW haben oder leute die an dem spiel einfach komplett hängen geblieben sind und ehh nichts mehr anderes anfassen können


so..jetzt hab ich mal meine ganz rein persönliche meinung mal freigelassen^^


----------



## Konov (27. April 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> [...]



Ist viel Wahrheit dran IMO.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

